# Syntace VRO Lenker verbreitern?



## Angelo Berlin (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo Freunde der kleinen Übersetzung,

ich hab mir sagen lassen irgendjemand aus diesem Forum, vermutlich ein Österreicher, hat sich irgendwie mit ScrewOn Grips den Lenker verbreitert.
Diesen gibt es ja bekanntlich nur in 680mm Breite.

Wer ist das, bzw. wer hat ne Idee?


----------



## andi87 (4. Juli 2006)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde der kleinen Übersetzung,
> 
> ich hab mir sagen lassen irgendjemand aus diesem Forum, vermutlich ein Österreicher, hat sich irgendwie mit ScrewOn Grips den Lenker verbreitert.
> Diesen gibt es ja bekanntlich nur in 680mm Breite.
> ...



Ja die Österreicher   gelle!
Also Dominik fährt den mit so Plastikhülsen auf 730verbreitert. Ansonsten fahren ihn die anderen auch verbreitert soweit ich weiß...
Ich hab mir Alu-Hülsen drehen lassen und fahr einen mit 740 und einen mit 730 schon lange problemlos. Aber bitte dann öfter tauschen! Ansonsten top. (Also der 7075er). Vector Lowrider geht natürlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (4. Juli 2006)

also ich habe meine screw on grips auf jeder seite ein bisschen überstehen und komme auf 700 für mich ist es so perfekt und hebt alles, das bessere wären natürlich verbreiterungen


----------



## Raimund-Aut (4. Juli 2006)

Ich habe sowohl meinen VRO als auch meinen Vektor Lowrider auf 740 verbreitert. Er hält so immer noch besser, als viele andere Lenker, allerdings
ist die Syntace-typische Ewighaltbarkeit nicht mehr gegeben. Für mich ist es egal, da ich nicht so viel zum Fahren komme, falls du aber sehr viel fährst, solltest du den Lenker nach einem 3/4 Jahr spätestens tauschen. 

Ich hab meinen Lenker mit hohlgedrehten Aluhülsen verbreitert, die auf jeder Seite 3 cm in den Lenker stehen. Ich hab sie mit Zweikomponentenkleber zusätzlich eingeklebt, und beim meinem zweiten Lenker sind sie nur gesteckt und es hält auch.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (4. Juli 2006)

Danke! Ich seh schon das wird nen Thema für den Selbstbauthread...


----------



## fahrbereit (4. Juli 2006)

@Raimund-Aut
syntace hat mir mal auf die frage (ob ich hoernchen auch neben den bremshebeln montieren koenne(nicht am trialbike) geantwortet: kein problem, da ist die wandstaerke schon doppelt so dick wie am rand(wo so barplugs noetig waeren)
soll heissen: wenn du huelsen oder so in den lenker steckst, sollten die mehr als 3cm im lenker stecken, im griffbereich ist der sonst zu duenn-vorsichtshalber auch wenn de noch keine probleme hast


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (4. Juli 2006)

Hier eine Lösungsmöglichkeit. Durch festziehen der Inbusschraube hält die Verlängerung bombemfest und kann problemlos wieder entfernt werden.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (4. Juli 2006)

Ich fahr die Screw on Grips, die verteilen durch den Kunststoffkern den ganzen Druck auf eine größere Fläche. Die bei Syntace kennen meine Verbreiterungen genau und haben kein Problem damit. Sie haben nur gesagt, ich sollte rechtzeitig tauschen... 

Ich will nichts anderes machen, da ich ja sonst erst wieder einen sehr schweren Lenker hätte.


----------

